# Short notice on a great deal on a laptop



## Saltysteele (Aug 23, 2009)

Short notice, but thought I'd post anyway.  I've been watching the back-to-school sales for a while now, and this is the best deal I have seen in a LONG time!

First off, HP has some back-to-school deals going on.  It is supposed to expire TODAY, but if you use coupon code NBN3248, you will receive an EXTRA $300 off a customized (you go through a selection process of what you want in it) HP Pavillion Laptop starting out at over $1299 (before rebates).  That includes their HDX16 and HDX18 (16" and 18" respectively).  The 16 already has an instant rebate of $200, and the 18 has an instant rebate of $250.

In addition, they've got free upgrades on RAM and harddrives.

PLUS, if you purchase it going through bing.com (go to bing.com, search for HP and go to HP's website, creating a new bing account or signing into your existing bing account), you can get 25% cashback on your purchase!!!

As an example, I had to pull the trigger today.  My laptop is about to take a dump, as the cooling fan for the processor is grinding and winding up and down.  So, I purchased the HDX18 (my 2nd job is as a medical transcriptionist, so the bigger screen will be awesome; plus I use photo editing software a lot in my photography hobby).  Started out at $1449.  I added bluetooth to it.  Had a free upgrade to 4G RAM ($50 value) and free shipping ($29 value), and is pretty much tricked out to begin with.  So:

 50 - RAM upgrade
 29 - FREE shipping
250 -instant rebate
300 - instant rebate using coupon code NBN3248
231.25 - cash back from bing (takes around 60 days, though).

Thats $861 OFF!!!!

That's an over $1400 laptop, for less than $700!!!

Bing.com just started the 25% back today.  It has been 15% for a week or so now, which was a double cashback promotion, from the normal 7% back from HP.

I'm a tight son of a gun, and have been watching the coupon codes and promotions for over a month now.  Even in searching back through the years, this is as good of a deal as it gets!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Aug 23, 2009)

GAH!!!  What an awesome deal!

Now, if only I had an extra $800 laying around....


----------



## JenniferSews (Aug 23, 2009)

Vinca Leaf said:
			
		

> GAH!!!  What an awesome deal!
> 
> Now, if only I had an extra $800 laying around....



   Yeah, me too.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah, i hear ya  

it's a business expense for me, though.  if i don't have a computer, i don't make any money.

it's just an added perk that i LOVE computers


----------

